# Got the skunk off today! YES!



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Headed over to Parvin earlier today. Caught a nice LM Bass. Had to be 3 to 4 lbs I'm guessing. Its the biggest bass I've ever caught. 

Caught it on a Junebug Zoom Brush Hog Texas Rigged.

Somehow my scale wasn't in my tackle bag....and I left my phone in the truck so no pics. Sorry guys. (I know I'm disappointed too!) 

Also a CO stopped me and asked to see my fishing license. He was very nice. We talked for a few minutes. I only seem to get carded when I fish over at Parvin.

Feels great to get out and catch fish!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 8, 2008)

Great job, we always forget our camera don't we. I did not have my camera for the first fish I caught. I am still a bit sad about that.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 8, 2008)

That's a nice sized fish! Well done! 


I'm making myself a commitment to carry my camera every trip this season. Good to hear that the wardens are checking for licenses.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice job!!! (even though no picts  ).....


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Headed over to Parvin earlier today. Caught a nice LM Bass. Had to be 3 to 4 lbs I'm guessing. Its the biggest bass I've ever caught.
> 
> Caught it on a Junebug Zoom Brush Hog Texas Rigged.
> 
> ...




Good job man! Too bad about the pic! No complaining if your not in this years exclusive slide show :wink:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

No complaining..... I promise. I finally got the hang of my new baitcaster setup also....thats what I caught the bass with. It works really well!


----------



## little anth (Feb 8, 2008)

congrats man great to hear :wink:


----------



## redbug (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice job getting the stink off ya for the season.. I went out and picked my license up today now to just get out and catch a few..

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 8, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> No complaining..... I promise. I finally got the hang of my new baitcaster setup also....thats what I caught the bass with. It works really well!


It's always great to catch a good fish on a new setup. Good job


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its always fun to catch a fish on a new set up, even better that it was the biggest one yet, good luck toppin it in the comming trips


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats on the catch!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a good fish for Parvins. Good job. Junebug is my go to color when I am in a pinch. Probably in my opinion the best all around color.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 8, 2008)

Way to go Mr. ACarbone, there are some slobs in there.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! Feels great! Now I feel like unwrapping the boat and fishing more this winter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2008)

Good Job - I too am glad that they are out and checking.

Now, bring a camera next time


----------

